# Daisy's portrait



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful tribute...the portrait is just stunning!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Maggie, that's so beautiful x


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is very beautiful. It looks just like her. I hope it brings you some comfort.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Daisy is SO BEAUTIFUL!!! The portrait looks just like her picture!
What a talented artist!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful painting, really special tribute to her.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful portrait!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie That is beautiful. Someone is very talented and has captured Daisy exactly. Take care x


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a lovely painting of a lovely girl.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh that is beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing.... Im sure you love it!!! I would smile everytime I looked at that....after some tears.....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank for your lovely comments on my beautiful Daisy I miss her so much.
Some of the older members will remember my Daisy was a little rescue dog from Ireland.
I had this pillow done of her so I can cuddle her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the pillow Maggie!.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

Maggie,


That is beautiful and she is beautiful! I also want to have a portrait done of my beloved Simba, who I just lost to cancer on December 8th of this year.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

maggie1951 said:


> Thank for your lovely comments on my beautiful Daisy I miss her so much.
> Some of the older members will remember my Daisy was a little rescue dog from Ireland.
> I had this pillow done of her so I can cuddle her.





I LOVE this!!! I want one too of my Simbadoo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie is such a beautiful girl! I just love the pillow!


----------

